# Removing hal from Xorg



## Dru (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi all,

I checked the hal questions here, and on the net about disabling/removing hal, but found most of the info was about fixing non working keyboards or mice, I just wanted to double check to be sure that I have it right.

If I have in my xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerFlags"
    Option "AllowEmptyInput" "0"
    Option "AutoAddDevices"  "0"
    Option "AutoEnableDevices" "0"
EndSection
```

And my keyboard and mouse still work fine after starting X, that means they will work this way without hal installed, correct?

And the only thing making me have 
	
	



```
hald_enable="YES"
```
 in my rc.conf is because I built Xorg with it enabled? I mount drives in fstab

 Also, should I just run pkg_deinstall for Xorg, and hal, so its deinstalled recursively, and then build Xorg again without hal? Im sure Im forgetting or missing something, I seem to always do. Should I expect my nVidia 173 driver to be broken?

Im just trying to double check, before I go messing too much up. Hate to bother you guys with dumb stuff.

Thanks


----------



## aragon (Nov 16, 2009)

Actually, best is to recompile Xserver from ports with the HAL option disabled (on by default, so the package will have HAL enabled).


----------



## vermaden (Nov 16, 2009)

@Dru

Check that:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7956


----------



## Dru (Nov 16, 2009)

aragon, 

You mean just recompile /x11-servers/xorg-server? Not full Xorg. I was thinking I could do that, but forgot to mention it, and wasnt really sure at all. I also notice that xorg-dmx is installed, and it has a hal option, so recompiling those both, should do it?

Thank you

vermaden,

Thank you too, I came across your thread a bit earlier, and read through it, but I hadnt added the DontZap or XkbOptions yet. There was definitely some helpful info there, I appreciate it, I just wasnt quite sure how to go about it since I already have it all installed.

Edit: I edited the lines in xorg.conf, as per vermaden's thread, deinstalled xorg-server, made config without hal, recompiled, and then ran pkgdb -F, fixed the errors, commented out dbus, and hal in the rc.conf, and all is good.


Thanks for the tips guys, much appreciated. 

Edit2: I had built firefox3 with DBUS on, and while I didnt bother to look for the exact error, I went ahead and deinstalled 3, and recompiled 3.5 without DBUS, also it did break opengl in my nVidia driver, recompiling the nVidia driver, fixed the issue.

org-dmx also wasnt installed, I was mistaken. Now I just have to finish wiping hal from the system.


----------

